# Game 27: Heat @ Wizards (2/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 10, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully the Rionator is back tomorrow. Norris didn't look too great as a starter. As expected, his lack of consistent 3-point touch hurts the line-up, leaving Bosh as the best shooter (yikes!)

Nick Young and Jordan Crawford are undergrads at Heat Killer University, gotta guard them at the 3-point-line. 

Is Blatche injured?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blatche is injured, yeah.

Jeez if we lose this one im gonna have a stroke. Wizards are just so bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Even the Knicks were able to beat them sans their big 2. Though they were in a state of Linsanity...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need a veteran backup PG.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The goal for this game should be no open 3 pointers. Close out mercilessly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick
> Chalmers' swelling is down. Expected to start tonight.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly PL. Just as an experiment, if anything. See if we can go without hard-doubling every single player that gets the ball inside the arc, and stay home on the shooters.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario starts. Great news.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> The goal for this game should be no open 3 pointers. Close out mercilessly.


I think we should also stop restricting ourselves from shooting (open) 3 pointers thus giving us less avenues to score points. This is a big reason we have trouble against the zone.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy **** Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Pitt


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from Big Pitt last couple games. Liked him at college, so hopefully he can give us some good production.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This coaching staff's biggest failure to date has been the team's complete lack of respect for possessions. After 129 games together, they still insist on throwing away about 30 possessions a game on a combination of turnovers and poor shot selection. There's just no humility out there, even Battier chucked up a random three early in the shot clock just now.

Now UD throws an idiot pass to Miller who could have done nothing with it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WTF Udonis.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> WTF Udonis.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ that UD outlet pass! WTF was that?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> This coaching staff's biggest failure to date has been the team's complete lack of respect for possessions. After 129 games together, they still insist on throwing away about 30 possessions a game on a combination of turnovers and poor shot selection. There's just no humility out there, even Battier chucked up a random three early in the shot clock just now.
> 
> Now UD throws an idiot pass to Miller who could have done nothing with it.


I think Battier was going for the 2 for 1. But I agree with what your saying, just ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-19 after 1

Still noticing the crazy amount of open 3's we're giving up. They've missed them tonight, thankfully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ that UD outlet pass! WTF was that?


He seems to have one of those every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh should take 90% of the shots when he is in with this group


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo, so quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass. Nice.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh can own McGee 1 on 1 if they let him go to work for extended possessions


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

McGee isn't even challenging Bosh's shot. Keep going to him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I give Bosh props for working this lineup all year. I never would have predicted this lineup would be positive at the beginning of the year but it has. He produces and he does it by himself while Wade and Bron rest.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ßen said:


> McGee isn't even challenging Bosh's shot. Keep going to him.


And once he does, he will rack up the fouls trying to guard Bosh's drives


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Vesely smh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem and1! WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought Bosh had better vision than he's displayed this year. Once again, as he worked in the post Miller was wide open behind the arc, and Bosh instead chose to travel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE! WOW


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No words for what Wade just did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nick Young remembering what team he's playing..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They just answered every single one of our buckets


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How has Booker been open all game long? Somebody cover him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think you could even do what Wade did in a video game. That was sick.

Too bad every bucket was answered.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh didn't bother closing out at all on that Nick Young three ugh. Though I'm guessing it was someone else's blown assignment initially.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that block looked clean live and on the replay


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Didn't think that was a foul, replay confirmed it. Nice block Pitt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WOWOWOWOWOOWOWOW


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE2BRON HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone hear Bron lecturing Pitt then? Telling him to go straight up :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That alley-oop was probably the 2nd best alley-oop Lebron and Wade have done since coming together.

1st being Lebron's dunk over Lucas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many times have the Wizards run this exact same play? Lucky that the Wizards arent hitting that corner 3 more consistently.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow this Washington crowd is awful, I keep looking away while they shoot free throws and thinking they are missing them because no one is cheering. Theyre booing LeBron more than they're cheering for their team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, nice bucket at the end there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Spo is just killing it on inbounds plays this season

52-42 at the half


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember when people were saying Dwyane Wade was over-the-hill and done?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Remember when people were saying Dwyane Wade was over-the-hill and done?


Not gonna lie, I was slightly afraid.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Those D League All-Star rosters had me rolling. There was former Heat legend Blake Ahearn. Also, JamesOn Curry dubbed JamesOff Curry by the Orlando Summer League broadcasters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel takes so long to get a shot off. Actually helped him out just then though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another score off an inbounds play. Heat up 12.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Twice in a row LeBron does the amazing but fails the easy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why the **** are you hesitating on a wide open 3 LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be up by a lot more than we are.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As W2B has said, the no 3s rule they had at the start of the year is killing us. Neither are bad 3 point shooters. We need 3s. They stretch the game open. Not all the time, stupid 3s. Just open ones, like the one you passed up on, to throw up an airball, LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another lull on offense. These are past being annoying.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unnecessary pass by Wade, more of this throwing away possession shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh + Haslem lineup IMMEDIATELY gives up an offensive rebound on the substitution. Hilarious.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is wrong with UD and outlet passing? When did he become such a moron at this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing UD...

big 3 by Miller


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is a joke and a half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is barred from throwing outlet passes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron off the Pittman offensive rebound


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF Pitt?! You are Javale level retard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Pitt..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Unnecessary fouls from Pitt, all the time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't even understand how it's statistically possible for us to have been leading in probably 90% of the minutes we've played this season, we're that good, yet we're never up big. It doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron just murdered a cameraman with that block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-67 after 3

This game would be over by now if Lebron didnt miss those 2 easy finger rolls. Would have extended the lead to 16 and possibly broken trheir back.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice work Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I don't even understand how it's statistically possible for us to have been leading in probably 90% of the minutes we've played this season, we're that good, yet we're never up big. It doesn't seem possible.


Every time I look at the boxscore I say the same. We almost always shoot a much higher FG% than our opponent yet its always close.

There is always one number that stands out in those games. We always have much less shot attempts than the other team. Again tonight, The wizards have 72 shots to our 59.

miller 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good minutes by this Lebron and Wade-less lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!

Heat all of a sudden up 15


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thought Norris was gonna treat us to our first Heat dunk from him


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm just waiting for Cole to just explode for his first dunk. Would be epic if it was on Perkins after all the shit talk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with the pretty bank shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Only the Wizards D, but Bosh has that stroke back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Battier

nice pass


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Every time I look at the boxscore I say the same. We almost always shoot a much higher FG% than our opponent yet its always close.
> 
> *There is always one number that stands out in those games. We always have much less shot attempts than the other team. Again tonight, The wizards have 72 shots to our 59.
> *
> miller 3333


That would be us being a top 5-10 turnover team and being right near dead last in off boards.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> That would be us being a top 5-10 turnover team and being right near dead last in off boards.


It's mostly the free throw line. Plus teams know us so well they know when to foul us and trip up our offense. Wade and LeBron are so well scouted.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've missed some really easy lay-ups tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice putback by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Javale could probably block Haslem's shots with his head


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully this game gets Bosh out of his slump. 22-10 so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh has been awesome tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade has been so passive in the second half. He's playing like he's trying to protect his FG%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was able to get a very long rest to start this 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with the hook. 12 for him tonight. He's looking better on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

15 for Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron playing without the headband for a play. Looked very weird :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's not until you see his headband fall off till you realise just how bad that hairline is...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Knocking off Lebron's headband is the equivalent of Dwyane Wade's bloody lip. All of a sudden you saw a burst of energy out of nowhere.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This will be another game where the final score doesn't tell how we struggled at times.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SMH Cole, you have Wade and LeBron on the wings with 1 defender and you lob to the defender?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> SMH Cole, you have Wade and LeBron on the wings with 1 defender and you lob to the defender?


Stupid sun sports went to the baseline cam. Missed that whole play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Dwyane just ignore Bosh's dap or did he dap him before LeBron (who took awhile to acknowledge him himself.)? Dont wanna make too much out of little body language stuff, but with boarders having theories of Bosh being upset, there might be significance.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Stupid sun sports went to the baseline cam. Missed that whole play.


The production values match the team sometimes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Juwan should just put on a suite and become an assistant coach since thats all he really is at this point.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Did Dwyane just ignore Bosh's dap or did he dap him before LeBron (who took awhile to acknowledge him himself.)? Dont wanna make too much out of little body language stuff, but with boarders having theories of Bosh being upset, there might be significance.


I dunno but I hope this game is enough to get Bosh back on track. I suspect if he was upset a game like this would be enough. He's a really unselfish player most of the time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Huddle at midcourt with Bron, Wade, and Wall. Is Wall signed with LeBron's agency or something? I know he was trying to get him at one point and LeBron and the Calipari crew are all really close. Wall must hate playing with those teammates (god they're bad).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Huddle at midcourt with Bron, Wade, and Wall. Is Wall signed with LeBron's agency or something? I know he was trying to get him at one point and LeBron and the Calipari crew are all really close. Wall must hate playing with those teammates (god they're bad).


Nope. He didnt sign with his agency and is a Reebok guy to top it off.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stupid misses prevented us from blowing this apart much, much earlier. Comfortable in the end. 

Fun game too. That Wade play is still mindboggling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> That would be us being a top 5-10 turnover team *and being right near dead last in off boards.*


Though that is also a product of us (last I checked) leading the league in FG%.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Missed the game watching Jeremy Lin. Wow would he would of been a nice PG for us. 

Glad to see that we took care of business.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah this Lin stuff is really making me mad. Scouts were high on him and the Heat really shouldve taken a look.

That Wade move was ridiculous. He's starting to look like his old self again with some of these moves and scoring binges.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

finally Wade is slowly becoming an elite player again. time will tell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 games is a pretty good sample size. Wade's averaging 25ppg on 53% 5apg 4rpg 2spg 1bpg in about 32 minutes, in the 9 games since returning from injury. I'd say he's back to elite.






2nd alley was sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Missed the game watching Jeremy Lin.


I was switching to that game during time outs. "Linsanity" began as a joke, but now the kid is playing up to all the hype. He is impressive. It'll be interesting to see how he does when Amare and Melo come back. I know nothing can take away the loss of a relative, but watching Lin definitely has to be helping Amare, which is great.

I'm guessing it'll be against us when they're all finally healthy. Should be a good one next week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 2nd one was ridicunasty. Dwyane's lob was sick, coupled with LeBron looking like he was going to hit his face on the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just watched the game - solid win, glad we atleast accelerated away from them.

Battier rounding into form was nice, and good to see Bosh be aggressive and start hitting some shots.

need to get Lebron back on track now...sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One thing I dont worry about, is Lebron getting back on track


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, LeBron will be fine. As long as we're winning whilst he plays sub-LeBron par, I'm not too worried.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> finally Wade is slowly becoming an elite player again. time will tell


Wade has never not been elite. He wasn't *healthy.* That wasn't the first time he was banged up and his game suffered and it won't be the last. Dude still has at least 4-5 more years of being a top 10 player, and probably 2 or 3 of being a top 5.

Still the most under appreciated undervalued player in the league to this day.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Battier was awesome last night. Chalmers sucked balls. We need better (more consistent) PG play.

Tough call between Wade and Bosh for POTG, but I'd give it to Wade. He hit the more important shots.

Lebron hasn't played well that passed 2 2nd halves.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Don't think Mario was 100% last night. Still, I agree.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Battier was awesome last night. Chalmers sucked balls. *We need better (more consistent) PG play.*
> 
> Tough call between Wade and Bosh for POTG, but I'd give it to Wade. He hit the more important shots.
> 
> Lebron hasn't played well that passed 2 2nd halves.


Are you ****ing kidding me? We have one of the most productive PG duos in the entire league.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? We have one of the most productive PG duos in the entire league.


Two of the most inconsistent PGs in the league lol. Mario has been great on offense this year but he's still a bonehead. Cole is a rookie who has had some nice flashes but when he's bad, he's pretty damn bad, not to mention he plays more like a 2guard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Two of the most inconsistent PGs in the league lol. Mario has been great on offense this year but he's still a bonehead. Cole is a rookie who has had some nice flashes but when he's bad, he's pretty damn bad, not to mention he plays more like a 2guard.


Yeah, because the league is full of Chris Pauls. They're just lying around. You expect a fourth max superstar to run our point? We're getting 20 points and 6 assists a game out of that position for $5 million.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Yeah, because the league is full of Chris Pauls. They're just lying around. You expect a fourth max superstar to run our point? We're getting 20 points and 6 assists a game out of that position for $5 million.


I know everyone is jizzing their pants for Cole, and he's a great project but I'd be more comfortable with a veteran PG behind Chalmers for a championship run, esp one who can shoot the 3 consistently. We should have picked up Chauncey Billups or Baron Davis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We couldn't pick up Billups. We wanted him. He wanted us. He had to go through the amnesty waiver period where the Clippers (and other anonymous teams) bid on him. Shit luck, but same goes for them as he's out the rest of the season.

Jury's still out on Davis. I dont love the idea of a guy whose name is always accompanied by the qualifier "when motivated" in order to positively project his play. Surely he'll be motivated in NY, and would've been here, but his back injury that many speculated was a ruse to avoid being picked up by a below-cap team after being amnestied turned out to be legit, and upon attempting to come back from it, an elbow injury surfaced. He has a lot of health issues, and is a chucker. Not to mention, even if we had offered him a spot, the belief is he preferred NY for its market and lack of Pat Riley conditioning requirements.


----------

